# Give Away Box



## Paymaster (Nov 14, 2016)

Here is Yankee In Ga's Box from the give away.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 14, 2016)

That's awesome for sure!
Congrats to the winner


----------



## riverbank (Nov 14, 2016)

Heck yeah. Congrats. That's real neat.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pretty cool right there!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 14, 2016)

Wtg


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2016)

Sweet .......They's some fish catchin bugs in that box


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 14, 2016)

Beautiful work all around!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice painting and flies, Paymaster! Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 16, 2016)

I love it!  Congrats to the winner!


----------

